# Gold Blue Tongues?



## serenaphoenix (Sep 15, 2007)

I've been mostly sticking to snakes so this might be completely normal and i don't know about it ... but i was walking to my boyfriends place the other day and on my way i saw a primarily "gold" coloured blue tongue.

It was pretty average sized as far as i know of blue tongues and definately had the signature tongue and back pattern - except the part that's normally grey/silver was yellow/gold.

and don't say pics or it didn't happen - i don't carry a camera everywhere and i have a dodgy cheap mobile.. lol.

just wondering if this is... normal?


----------



## kimba83 (Sep 15, 2007)

did it look like this ??


----------



## hornet (Sep 15, 2007)

kimba83 said:


> did it look like this ??



probably not seeing as that doesnt look like a bluey


----------



## serenaphoenix (Sep 15, 2007)

it's head was different and no green as far as i remember - more of a gold than a yellow... just not quite that exotic - the yellow wasn't quite as bright - but yes kimba, pretty much ... is this completely normal in the wild?


----------



## hornet (Sep 15, 2007)

i wouldnt say completely normal but as with most herps there is a huge variation depending on locality.


----------



## kimba83 (Sep 15, 2007)

personally i think it looks a hell of alot like a bluey!


----------



## hornet (Sep 15, 2007)

so many differences, where do i start lol


----------



## serenaphoenix (Sep 15, 2007)

yeah but it was gold - all the blue tongues i've ever seen have been variations on grey/black even blue-ish tones...

snake ranch should be breeding these guys - he/she was lovely!


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Sep 15, 2007)

i see bluey in it abit but not much .goldern coloured blueys are out and about i;ve seen some goldern/yellow kiama locale blueys but then i've seen dark ones and creamy coloured markings


----------



## serenaphoenix (Sep 15, 2007)

oh here we go - seems normal then....

http://www.aqualandpetsplus.com/Lizard, Blue-Tongue Skinks.htm the one on the scales is about rightish...


----------



## serenaphoenix (Sep 15, 2007)

this site says its a papua new guinean locality or something...


----------



## Brettix (Sep 15, 2007)

sounds like you seen a central blue tongue


----------



## hornet (Sep 15, 2007)

serenaphoenix said:


> oh here we go - seems normal then....
> 
> http://www.aqualandpetsplus.com/Lizard, Blue-Tongue Skinks.htm the one on the scales is about rightish...



thats not an australian bluetongue, thats the normal color for T. gigas. If you seen that in an aussie bluey its a bit different from normal, i saw a black and white specimen a couple of weeks back.


----------



## serenaphoenix (Sep 15, 2007)

Indonesian... (T. gigas)


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Sep 15, 2007)

i have a dark kiama locale and i know GARTHNFAY have a yellowy goldern coloured one next time i see some wild ones i'll gets some pics


----------



## lizard_lover (Sep 15, 2007)

what about this


----------



## serenaphoenix (Sep 15, 2007)

I love this site - "blue tongue skinks are found in new guinea, australia and tasmania"

the Aussie blue tongues are so much nicer than the indonesian ones...


----------



## serenaphoenix (Sep 16, 2007)

Not quite lizard lover - more like the indonesian one - in at least the sense that it had different stripes and was ... golder (regardless of the grammatical correctness of that word)


----------



## hornet (Sep 16, 2007)

where in qld are you?


----------



## lizard_lover (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## Brettix (Sep 16, 2007)

central blue tongue,is this what u seen?


----------



## addy (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm sorry kimba but the lizard picture you posted just does not look like a blue tounge lizard. I'm not talking about the colour,,i mean the eyes, the head shape..the lizards stance. when i look at it i think of a land mullet morph or something.. What is it? Is it really a blue tounge. If so it'l take me a while to believe it.


----------



## eipper (Sep 16, 2007)

HI all,

The species Kimba posted was _Eremiascincus fasciolatus_ A narrow banded sandswimmer, an Australian fossorial species starting to be more commonly kept in captivity.


Cheers,
Scott Eipper


----------



## -Peter (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## bump73 (Sep 16, 2007)

One of my eastern blueys was named Buddah as he has a real golden tinge to him (golden buddah)

Especially when next to my other one God(zilla)

Both are from the same parents but i think the mum had the golden colour to it..

not the best photo but Buddah is on the bottom and has the golden colour where the others have a grey


----------



## thesilverbeast (Sep 16, 2007)

i think you saw a centralian, beautiful skinks! 


http://bluetongueskinks.net/central.htm


----------



## Rocket (Sep 16, 2007)

Eipper, I believe that was actually E.richardsonii.

I personally cannot see any major similarities between Sandswimmer sp and Tiliqua sp...


----------



## eipper (Sep 16, 2007)

Rocket,

It has 10 bands on the body, falling within the range of both species (10 to 17 and 8 to 14), Tail bands would help if they could be viewed.

Also if the pic was taken within Vic, only E. fasciolatus is the only legally kept species, as Broad Bands are not listed by DSE on the schedules.

Cheers,
Scott Eipper


----------



## cma_369 (Sep 16, 2007)

I know what your talking about, its more of a yellow then gold per'se...

There eastern bluies, wish i had a few pics as theres a few around these parts.


----------



## wheatus (Sep 21, 2007)

No offence kiddies but i think you all need to go get a real good reptile identification book and do a bit more research on the skinks of australia, my best bet is it wasnt a sandswimmer,no land mullet either, definately not a centralien and the winner is eastern bluetongue-cheers


----------



## Veredus (Sep 21, 2007)

wheatus said:


> No offence kiddies but i think you all need to go get a real good reptile identification book and do a bit more research on the skinks of australia, my best bet is it wasnt a sandswimmer,no land mullet either, definately not a centralien and the winner is eastern bluetongue-cheers


 
Perhaps paying attention will serve you somewhat, the sandswimmer comments were made about the picture of the sandswimmer posted early on in this thread posted by kimba and I believe the land mullet comment was made about the sandswimmer also, stating that it looks more in shape like a land mullet than a blue tongue.


----------



## Pike01 (Sep 21, 2007)

here is a yellowy one from Brisbane.


----------



## zulu (Sep 21, 2007)

*re Gold*

Nice bluey pike,the baby just done a poo in its nappy that colour,small world hey!


----------



## FAY (Sep 21, 2007)

I'll take a pic of one of ours tomorrow...


----------



## Pike01 (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey Colin,maybe it cause they both hang off a breast


----------



## Pike01 (Sep 21, 2007)

Was going to say both on the t# t


----------



## zulu (Sep 21, 2007)

*re Gold*



pike1 said:


> Hey Colin,maybe it cause they both hang off a breast



LOL pike,suckl 'n,those were the good old days,now it comes out like Mr Whippy and i wipe it up up.


----------

